# Found very young b/m rough collie



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

A v.young, possibly 10/12week old blue merle rough collie bitch has been found wandering in the Little Sutton area of Ellesmere Port, Cheshire. She's been scanned (no microchip) and all the local vets, animal rescues etc have been contacted, but no-one knows anything about her. She is quite distinctly marked but i'm not giving out details yet, to help weed out the wrong people.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

stll not reported missing. unbelievable


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

cant understand it, twelve week old dogs dont just escape, poor little thing must of been so scared out there on its own.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i keep bumping this up as we are no further forward identyfying this little girl.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

If they need a home for her let me know  
I have no worries that someone will want this girl even if he old owners are not bothered.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

its all very odd. will keep you posted thanks x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

found out she was actually handed in to the vets!!!!!!!!!!!!!! by the owner. now in a lovely foster home . thanks to all who enquired.

wonder why she wasn't given back to the breeder?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

How did she get out from the vets Dexter, did they say? That's a bit worrying too! Could you tell us any more about why she was given to the vets? poor little thing


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

How very very sad. The pups I just sold weren't purebred and I would take them back at anytime at least then I would know where they went....poor puppy


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> How did she get out from the vets Dexter, did they say? That's a bit worrying too! Could you tell us any more about why she was given to the vets? poor little thing


no sadly i can't . we still no clearer to where she came from bless her. all i know she was handed into the vets. i don't think vets will name the owner so its all a mystery. my theory is she came from ireland.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lets hope the little mite gets a loving home real soon. 

She must be so confused and muddled at her tender age bless her.


----------

